# Another what colour thread 🙄



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

A few hours after birth


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't know if I'm doing this right I only seem to be able to load one picture then the others disappear


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

3 weeks old


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

3 weeks


----------



## If Wishes (Feb 27, 2015)

Can´t comment as to colour, but he sure is cute.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha thankyou 😊 He sure is a pocket size bundle of cuteness


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Very cute! He looks like a chestnut foal, but not sure about the line on his back, whether just counter shading or truly a dun line. When he loses his foal coat, you'll know for sure. If you want to clip a patch on his neck, you can get a sneak preview.


----------



## Tlugger (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi beautiful Foal cuteness overload! He is a Red Line back Dun!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

So assuming he is a red dun as he sheds his body should stay a lighter peachy colour like it is at the moment, the stripe will stay and his tail will presumably redden up more to match his mane?


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Oh my, he's so stinking cute I'm having a hard time focusing on color but I think chestnut.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

He is stinkin cute ? So fluffy can't wait for him to shed


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

This one will be interesting to see after the foal shed.

Right now I lean towards chestnut, as the dorsal doesn't seem to go the length of the tail. But he does have a peachy tone to his coat which could be dun dilution. Not knowing who the sire is makes it a lot harder to guess accurately.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

It's hard to see in the pics but the stripe does run right down his tail, I guess he's just a surprise! Was told dad was spotted


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Better pic of the stripe running right through his tail


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

And another


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Lots of white coming in his mane now.....so maybe a chestnut/flaxen


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> He is stinkin cute ? So fluffy can't wait for him to shed


LOL! I see you're in the UK. Stinkin' Cute is an American way of saying he's jut toooooo cute for words.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes sorry there wasn't supposed to be a ? I was agreeing that he is stinkin cute, but my smiley face turned into a ? Still unconvinced by the chestnut though he really doesn't have that "red" look to him he's so peachy and faded looking


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Stinkin cute peachy boy


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

He'll come in darker when he sheds his foal coat. But, he may carry the dun gene and if he does, then he'll be lighter than a 'normal' chestnut.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm just going to have to be patient and wait and see


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Yup!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

A few more pics just because.....he's so darn cute


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Cooper


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

27 degrees this week and all that fluff!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Starting to shed


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SO cute! Love all that foal wool, if we could find a way to market it, I bet it would make a great sweater. He's adorable. Can't wait to see what he sheds out, I'm starting to think he carries dun, I'm used to counter shading being less distinct. It will be interesting to see as he sheds out.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

It would certainly be the softest sweater  his stripe sure is very distinct at the moment even through all that foal fuzz so will be interesting to see.....I keep grooming him in the hope of getting that fluff out a bit quicker but it's just not working :-D (patience isn't my thing!)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> It would certainly be the softest sweater  his stripe sure is very distinct at the moment even through all that foal fuzz so will be interesting to see.....I keep grooming him in the hope of getting that fluff out a bit quicker but it's just not working :-D (patience isn't my thing!)


I'd have already taken clippers to his behind, just a patch but I'd have already clipped down to his hide to see if that stripe was going to stay. So, I don't have patience either. I frequently clip a little patch of foal fur so I can get a sneak peek at the new coat.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh I do keep thinking about it just wasn't sure how keen he would be on the clippers, my clippers are very noisy, I might have a play today though see if I can get him used to the noise as I'm fairly desperate for this sneak preview


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> Oh I do keep thinking about it just wasn't sure how keen he would be on the clippers, my clippers are very noisy, I might have a play today though see if I can get him used to the noise as I'm fairly desperate for this sneak preview


I have found that the foals tend to be more accepting of clippers than the adults. I clipped a little patch on one of last year's foals to see what was under, and based on her overall fairly dramatic personality, figured there'd be a fight. NOPE, she stood like a stone, could have cared less. I just did a quick, "drive by" kind of thing, but she never moved.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh fantastic maybe it will be easier than I was thinking, he is a very bold boy so hopefully he won't mind.....watch this space


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Minis don't start shedding well until 2 years old. I don't know why this is but mine got body clips when the weather turned miserably hot for the first few years.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Well I've had a play with the clippers and safe to say he LOVES them, but my battery died so now charging to have a proper go! Temps are supposed to rise to 28 degrees by the end of this week would you take more (than a test patch) off? Never had a foal SO fluffy, worried about him getting really hot :-/


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok so we played with the clippers and coopers loves being clipped so much I got a little carried away so here are the results


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

The stripe is very much still there


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

And another


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

And his neck, very pale


----------



## Jillianrose (Apr 29, 2017)

I would definitely say red dun, not chestnut. He is SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!! I'm squealing inside he's so cute!!!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

thankyou I think he's really rather cute and a massive time waster  so yes I think I'm settling on red dun now


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Just to throw another possibility in the mix (when id finally settled on a red dun) is it possible he could also be a dunalino, there is a lot of white coming through in his mane now but thought it was still too dark to change that much then I just found this little chap (registered as a dunalino)


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Could be coops twin (but this one is dunalino?)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> The stripe is very much still there


I'd go with red dun for sure! 

And re: you temps being 28, I'm guess 28 C? Because if it's F that's pretty darn cold! I still wouldn't clip him, those foal coats are amazing insulators. And they protect from flies, gnats and other stingy things.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> Just to throw another possibility in the mix (when id finally settled on a red dun) is it possible he could also be a dunalino, there is a lot of white coming through in his mane now but thought it was still too dark to change that much then I just found this little chap (registered as a dunalino)


I think you'd have to wait on his adult coat to come in fully to go with Dunalino, unless you pull tail hair and have him DNA tested.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Haha yes 28c very hot (for this time of year) I've left him with a patch on his butt and the patch of his neck so will leave the rest alone then if he's not going to get too hot! And you were right he LOVES the clippers he couldn't get enough


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

maddiemaisie said:


> Haha yes 28c very hot (for this time of year) I've left him with a patch on his butt and the patch of his neck so will leave the rest alone then if he's not going to get too hot! And you were right he LOVES the clippers he couldn't get enough


I think as babies the vibration feels better to them more than any noise might bother them. If I get them used to clipping now, as babes, I never have trouble later on.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Before realizing how much more had been added my reply was going to be the possibility of flaxen and pangere. Horses with both or flaxen tend to have peachy foal coats in my experience. That line so clear and showing after clipping with that intensity says red dun. I'd still say the possibility of flaxen mane and tail. The one I have seen was really neat with a white mane and tail but the tail had a red stripe top to bottom.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am going to say dun as well and he is really really cute!


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Thankyou  he's absolutely adorable, a pretty cute bogof! I hope he goes flaxen that would be very cute with the red stripe which does run right down his tail at the moment


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looking forward to more pics as he sheds and grows!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He could shed out a lot lighter. His nose is light. The dun stripe is there.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Just thought I'd give an update on the super cute cooper who is still as super cute as ever


----------

